# DiMarzio Crunch Lab/Liquifire vs Seymour Duncan Distortion/Jazz?



## Zalbu (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm in the market for new pickups, but since I live in Sweden where new guitar gear is non-existent (I can't even find the pickups I want, the DiMarzio Titans, on Thomann), I've narrowed down my choices to these two sets. I prefer buying locally since I have no idea how to change pickups myself.

The guitar the pickups are going in is an Ibanez RG1570Z with a HSH config, and I get most of my clean tones out of the 2 and 4 positions so I don't really need something that has the perfect clean sound on the neck position. I want something versatile since I play a lot of different stuff, but for my rhythm tone, I'd want something along this, this, this and this. Let's just say that I'm still trying to find my own sound but I want something that's both thick and snappy with a lot of attack. Lead tone, something like this and John Petrucci's sound. Cleans, both standard jazz tones and thick, sparkly, pretty stuff like this.

I feel like I'm asking a lot out of a single set of pickups, but I'm fine with having something jack-of-all-trades that doesn't necessarily nail everything I'm looking for. I'm open for other suggestions as well as long as I can find them where I live.


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 11, 2014)

As a whole I find Duncans to sound better. The distortion is one of my favorite pickups and does a better job in high gain applications.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Feb 12, 2014)

I feel like the duncans would probably be better overall. The crunchlab/liquifire have a very distinct sound and I find the CL to be too honky in the midrange for my tastes. They do have a very nice clean sound, and sound good distorted if you can dial in the tone right, but I also think that the CL can be fairly muddy in lower tunings.


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 12, 2014)

The poll is saying CL/LF, but the comments are saying Distortion/Jazz. I'm leaning towards the CL/LF though, since I value versatility over the perfect rhythm sound. Would love some more input!



Randyrhoads123 said:


> but I also think that the CL can be fairly muddy in lower tunings.


I usually don't go lower than Drop C, Drop B in extreme cases. Is that too low?


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 12, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> The poll is saying CL/LF, but the comments are saying Distortion/Jazz. I'm leaning towards the CL/LF though, since I value versatility over the perfect rhythm sound. Would love some more input!
> 
> 
> I usually don't go lower than Drop C, Drop B in extreme cases. Is that too low?



What do you want in your tone? Do you want a darker flatter sound? Or do you want something that's brighter, clearer and more snarly?


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> The poll is saying CL/LF, but the comments are saying Distortion/Jazz. I'm leaning towards the CL/LF though, since I value versatility over the perfect rhythm sound. Would love some more input!
> 
> 
> I usually don't go lower than Drop C, Drop B in extreme cases. Is that too low?



Ah, so this is for the 6-string version. Misread the OP as the Ibanez being a 7! This was important, as the 7-string and 6-string versions are a bit different. I have the 7 string version of the set in my LTD, but I've played on a few different EBMM JP models and the 6-string versions of the CL/LF seem to be more balanced to me. Significantly less honk. I think they'd do well in your guitar!


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 13, 2014)

Chrisjd said:


> What do you want in your tone? Do you want a darker flatter sound? Or do you want something that's brighter, clearer and more snarly?


Bright and clear, I guess. I'm still trying to find my own sound.


----------



## jclogston (Feb 13, 2014)

How about Distortion/Liquifire?


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't believe this poll. This just confirms the notion that this forum is littered with Ibanez fanboys who we know are heavily biased toward dimarzio.


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 13, 2014)

jclogston said:


> How about Distortion/Liquifire?


Sounds interesting, actually. I'll consider it!



Chrisjd said:


> I can't believe this poll. This just confirms the notion that this forum is littered with Ibanez fanboys who we know are heavily biased toward dimarzio.


People like good gear. Shocking, huh?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Bright and clear, I guess. I'm still trying to find my own sound.



Sounds like Duncan Distortion to me, or SH-5 Custom.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 13, 2014)

The lower you tune the more I would recommend the Distortion over the CL. However, the CL is a better lead pickup in most situations (I think).

Splitting the difference might be something closer to the Duncan Custom or Full Shred. I am not a fan of the Jazz most of the time though. I vastly prefer the 59 in the neck when it comes to Duncans, though the Full Shred neck is pretty neat too. It would be odd looking with the hex poles if you didn't also have the Full Shred bridge though.


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 13, 2014)

groverj3 said:


> The lower you tune the more I would recommend the Distortion over the CL. However, the CL is a better lead pickup in most situations (I think).
> 
> Splitting the difference might be something closer to the Duncan Custom or Full Shred. I am not a fan of the Jazz most of the time though. I vastly prefer the 59 in the neck when it comes to Duncans, though the Full Shred neck is pretty neat too. It would be odd looking with the hex poles if you didn't also have the Full Shred bridge though.



The Full Shred is an awesome pickup. I have one in the bridge of my SLS. It's the tightest rhythm pickup I've ever had.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 13, 2014)

D-Activator bridge, Liquifire neck  the DA is pretty balanced/brighter and far tighter than the CL and the LF neck is the Petrucci type of lead pickup (duh) and does cleans really well. 

Are you worried at all about the middle single coil?


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 13, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Are you worried at all about the middle single coil?


I'll keep it stock or go with the DiMarzio True Velvet. A pickup that's as tight as possible sounds like sex to my ears, though.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 14, 2014)

Chrisjd said:


> The Full Shred is an awesome pickup. I have one in the bridge of my SLS. It's the tightest rhythm pickup I've ever had.



I have one in my SL2Q, which is in D-standard at all times. However, I swapped in a ceramic magnet, so it's not really a full shred anymore, lol. More like a Custom with hex poles.


----------



## wat (Feb 14, 2014)

Crunchlab/Liquifier all day


----------



## wat (Feb 14, 2014)

Chrisjd said:


> I can't believe this poll. This just confirms the notion that this forum is littered with Ibanez fanboys who we know are heavily biased toward dimarzio.






In this post: "The majority opinion reflected in the poll differs from my own, now I must insult them because mah butt hurtz"


----------



## wakjob (Feb 15, 2014)

Totally Dimarzio fanboi here.

But in this case I'd be different and go Jazz/Jazz. I hear, and are interested in a Jazz in the bridge.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 15, 2014)

wakjob said:


> Totally Dimarzio fanboi here.
> 
> But in this case I'd be different and go Jazz/Jazz. I hear, and are interested in a Jazz in the bridge.



The Jazz is a very low output pickup. I'm not sure what the tonal profile would be like in the bridge, but I'm going to guess not very tight.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## wakjob (Feb 15, 2014)

I've read more than one account of the Jazz being among the finest, and tightest metal bridge buckers.

I put on my 'to do' list at some point in the future. Just not into buckers lately.


----------



## Nag (Feb 21, 2014)

Chrisjd said:


> I can't believe this poll. This just confirms the notion that this forum is littered with Ibanez fanboys who we know are heavily biased toward dimarzio.




Oh jeez, there's a total of 8 more people (right now) who voted for Dimarzio ! This forum must worship satan !



truth is, this place is full of Ibanez people because Ibanez made sevens popular (Steve Vai, Petrucci, Korn, Fear Factory... Ibanez Ibanez Ibanez) and Ibanez have always worked with Dimarzio (Dimarzio designs a ton of Ibanez pickups). Dimarzio is one of the biggest pickup manufacturers out there so yeah, all things combined many people will like the Ibanez RG with Dimarzio pickups combo. It's been working for 25 years after all.

you should spread your butthurt elsewhere


----------



## Veritech Zero (Feb 22, 2014)

I just got the SD Alternate 8 and Jazz in one of my guitars. I can't help you too much with the Distortion, but the Jazz is one of the best neck pickups I've ever tried out. Super clear, great pick attack, sounds oh so crunchy down low and does superb cleans.


----------



## Khaerruhl (Mar 10, 2014)

Out of the poll options, the CL/LF set. The Distortions are just too hairy I thought, and I tried both sets out.

Honestly though, I think the D-Activator would be much more to your liking than the CL/LF set. The CL has a very distinctive tone that's not for everyone.


----------



## Genome (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, CL/LF for me. I have a set in all my guitars, totally love them.


----------



## Der JD (Mar 13, 2014)

Duncan Distortion/Liquifire

I've tried the CL in a couple of guitars and hated it. Cold, dry, and no character IMO. 

I've had the Distortion in several guitars and loved it. Very versatile for metal applications and it doesn't seem to be all that picky about what guitar it's in. 

The Jazz is an ok neck pickup but can be a bit bright in the wrong guitar. I prefer the more mellow Liquifire for smooth liquid lead playing.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a Ibby premium 827 with a distortion in the bridge and a dimarzio d-activator in the neck. I swapped out for the CL bridge recently and I hated it, had a weird honkey midrange to it.

For neck pickups, I have never really personally found a big difference between most pickups, the exception being the emg 60/jh neck with its deep bass and crystal cleans.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm like 80% sure that I'll go for a D-Activator in the bridge and Liquifire in the neck, but will the D-Activator work for tones like this? Thick and meaty but still really dense?


----------



## molsoncanadian (Mar 13, 2014)

Chrisjd said:


> I can't believe this poll. This just confirms the notion that this forum is littered with Ibanez fanboys who we know are heavily biased toward dimarzio.


 
HAH, hilarious.

This poll confirms people vote for the pickups they like. Your post however, confirms your rectal discomfort. 

CL/LF. They are certainly hit or miss with some people, but hands down my favourite, above all.


----------

